# Homosassa 7/10



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Took Trey and his long time buddy Kyle out around Homosassa Sunday morning. The mission was to catch a few fish and then cool off mid-day by grabbing some swimming clams before heading to the ramp. The spoils would then be added to the assortment of grub at one of our monthly neighborhood parties later that afternoon. 
The boy's were slinging top waters hard and I managed to interleave a few fly casts between poling strokes. The fishing wasn't as good as we hoped and a looming onshore thunderstorm cut the scalloping time as well, but as always we had a good time out there.

The storm activity from all around made for some interesting light and colors at daybreak, so I popped off a few shots to capture the moment.





































Turns out dad strikes first on the long rod with a lower slot trout.









Pre-cooler view. 









Then another scrappy runt went back to tell his buddies there's some pretty mean shrimp wannabe's out-n-about this morning...









Not long after Trey one up's my trout using a Spittin' Image bait I've had since the mid 90's. Everytime I look at that bait I think of Bill Dance falling in the water. 


















Trey explaining to his buddy Kyle some of the finer points of looking cool while holding a fly rod.









Time to chase clams









After having to give an inpolite guide my thoughts on him motoring acoss the flat we were poling, only to cut us off 60yds ahead, I figured my blood pressure would be better served by trying some grass beds well inside of the scallop flotilla. So thats what we did. The boys ended up with about 30 in less than about 45 minutes before the onshore thunder and lightning cut the dive short. I don't think it was quite 6' where we were. They may be more concentrated at the deeper areas, but they're in other places too. So don't hesitate to spread out and explore some.









A bit of the bounty with our favorite throat wedges for the grill.









We got the boat on the trailer without getting electrocuted, so it was a fruitful day by any measure.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

JEALOUS! I love scallops!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet report Eric. Good on ya getting them boys out there.

No beer of the week pic this time around?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That sure looked like a good time with the boys.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> No beer of the week pic this time around?


Sorry, no special beer on this one. The post fishing refreshments were home made margaritas and ice cold watermelon chunks marinated in vodka.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> > No beer of the week pic this time around?
> 
> 
> The post fishing refreshments were home made margaritas and ice cold watermelon chunks marinated in vodka.


Great report and pics! The post fishing drink menu sounds great! What kind of skiff were you in? The front deck looked different...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice! Your pics are outstanding.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

excellent shots, looks like a great time with the boys in one hell of a play ground


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome report deerfly! Thanks man for taking the time. Sweet pictures


----------

